#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 動物新聞剪影 >  >  Wolves needs us!!!  狼需要我們!!

## 狼の寂

大致內容如圖所示



看來目前狼的處境是真的非常危險
而遠在地球另一端的咱們究竟又能為牠們做些甚麼呢...?    ˊ w ˋ

看到之初是真的非常難過、失望、甚至是憎恨
同時也對自己的無能感到厭惡...

國外的團體都那麼努力了，依舊無法改變那些政客的決議
更是讓獵人們有了可趁之機...

希望大家能夠伸出援手，拯救牠們
無論以什麼形式都行，就算只是打氣、連署都好....   :wuffer_bawl: 

也懇請大家多關注環境議題，這樣...

信中相關連結:
https://org2.salsalabs.com/o/6014/p/...ate=ot&Zip=242

----------


## 幻魂血牙

剛上來狼版，看到這個，我很驚訝，也很震驚

其實像狼圖騰等書中都有寫到
如果沒有了狼，那生態等於失去了平衡
狼身處在食物鏈頂端，這是很重要的一件事

可是我搞不懂，為啥他們都不懂
就像阿寂說的，我們幫不上甚麼忙

可能或許未來，小孩子會問
甚麼是北極熊?野狼?犀牛?老虎?獅子?豹?

在台灣的我也只能默默祈禱
希望事情能好轉

----------

